

A Circular CSS menu with circular sub menus - tilt
http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menus/cssplay-round-and-round.html

======
rjbond3rd
Really cool.

Unfortunately for me, on Firefox 3.5.17 on Linux, I can never get to the
submenu items. They disappear before I can "roll over" to them (which is why
flyout menus can be so frustrating).

But presumably that's nothing a little tweak wouldn't fix.

~~~
wtracy
Same with Firefox 3.6 on Windows.

~~~
rjbond3rd
Just checked and it works great on Firefox 5 on Linux.

